# Upgrading Boost To 1.66



## EverydayDiesel (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello, I am trying to install boost 1.66 (so I can use the new asio package) but I seem to be having trouble.

I go to install the ports boost-lib vs 1.66 but it errors out

```
===>  Building for boost-libs-1.66.0
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/tools/types/adoc.jam:8: in load
ERROR: rule "Copyright" unknown in module "adoc".
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/modules.jam:295: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/tools/types/register.jam:36: in load
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/modules.jam:295: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/tools/stage.jam:18: in load
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/modules.jam:295: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/tools/builtin.jam:27: in load
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/modules.jam:295: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/build-system.jam:12: in load
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/modules.jam:295: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/tools/build/src/kernel/bootstrap.jam:139: in boost-build
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_66_0/boost-build.jam:17: in module scope
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/boost-libs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/boost-libs
```


Does anyone know what could be causing this?


How do I install boost 1.66?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 30, 2018)

It will not help now but there is a PR 226890 with almost the same error. If it is easy to fix someone might propose a patch on this link. Just for information, there is a link from the main page https://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html. The search tool is perfect for finding things as the error above. I wish you good luck and success regarding the error.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2018)

It looks like a build dependency needs to be updated first. But I'm going to have to dig through it to find out which dependency it might be.

Edit: After a quick look, try updating devel/boost-jam first. It's used to build boost-libs.


----------

